# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Can Diet Cause ED in Men? - GV

## petermike

Nowadays, Fitness is very important for every person. But sometimes it causes some serious problems in health. The most frequent sex problem that men report to their doctor is erectile dysfunction or ED. It may impact up to 30 million males. ED is described as having difficulty obtaining or maintaining a hard enough erection for intercourse. Though it's not uncommon for a guy to have erection issues now and then, ED that is progressing or occurs frequently with sex is not normal and should be treated. *Cenforce 200 Sildenafil* is the best treatment for solving ED issues. If You want more info about this problem Visit *Genericvilla*.

----------

